# zroot Errata for 11.1 on amd64



## recluce (Jul 26, 2017)

deleted, read something and got it wrong due to lack of coffee. 

Moderator, please feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Jul 26, 2017)

recluce said:


> I just found this little note in the errata for the 11.1-RELEASE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




https://www.nl.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/errata.html

This is clearly an issue with ARM64 architecture not with AMD64 as written in the title of your post.
The essential base of users is i386 and amd64
As today I don't see any "panic" in the forum, there are just some specific issues with this upgrade

And I'm not sure that ARM64 users runs a lot ZFS as ZFS needs some resources, much more than UFS.


----------



## recluce (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks, I clearly should neither read errata or post here before sufficient coffee...


----------

